# Star Wars Episode 9: Potenzielle Leaks verraten mehr zum Film



## Darkmoon76 (19. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Potenzielle Leaks verraten mehr zum Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Potenzielle Leaks verraten mehr zum Film*


----------



## AnnoDomini (19. Februar 2019)

> Des weiteren sehen wir neue Soldaten der Ersten Ordnung, die komplett rote Rüstungen tragen und C-3PO nutzt angeblich eine Waffe, bei der es sich um Chewies Bowcaster handeln könnte.



Das wäre vermutlich ein Treffer bei vielen Star-Wars Fans in die Magengrube. C-3PO war ja sinnbildlich für Star Wars immer ein Kriegsverweigerer, der deswegen immer im Clinch mit R2D2 lag, da der immer verschiedene Möglichkeiten verwendete, Gegner zu ärgern. Für einen Übersetzungs- und Diplomatiedroiden erst einmal nicht verwunderlich. Ihn jetzt in solche Pläne einzuspannen halte ich für eine wirklich dumme Idee.  Vielleicht eine amerikanische Idee, wie Diplomatie demnächst verlaufen sollte? 

Ich hoffe aber, dass es sich bloß um eine Ausnahme handelt und Chewbacca gerade bloß befreit wird und man ihm  die Waffe in die Hand schmeißt mit "mach du mal." Aber die letzten Filme haben ja auch allerhand Merkwürdigkeiten gebracht.


----------



## Frullo (19. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Das wäre vermutlich ein Treffer bei vielen Star-Wars Fans in die Magengrube. C-3PO war ja sinnbildlich für Star Wars immer ein Kriegsverweigerer, der deswegen immer im Clinch mit R2D2 lag, da der immer verschiedene Möglichkeiten verwendete, Gegner zu ärgern. Für einen Übersetzungs- und Diplomatiedroiden erst einmal nicht verwunderlich. Ihn jetzt in solche Pläne einzuspannen halte ich für eine wirklich dumme Idee.  Vielleicht eine amerikanische Idee, wie Diplomatie demnächst verlaufen sollte?
> 
> Ich hoffe aber, dass es sich bloß um eine Ausnahme handelt und Chewbacca gerade bloß befreit wird und man ihm  die Waffe in die Hand schmeißt mit "mach du mal." Aber die letzten Filme haben ja auch allerhand Merkwürdigkeiten gebracht.



Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass C3PO eine Waffe in der Hand hält - oder zumindest ein grosser Teil von ihm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

Ich werde dann in ein paar Jahren im Free-TV sehen, was sie da wieder verzapft haben...


----------



## AnnoDomini (20. Februar 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass C3PO eine Waffe in der Hand hält - oder zumindest ein grosser Teil von ihm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte was?  Das kenne ich tatsächlich nicht und würde mich über ein paar weitere Infos freuen!


----------



## LOX-TT (20. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Bitte was?  Das kenne ich tatsächlich nicht und würde mich über ein paar weitere Infos freuen!



ist in der Arena von Geonosis (Episode II)

wobei ich das Gegenstück noch schlimmer fand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (20. Februar 2019)

AnnoDomini schrieb:


> Bitte was?  Das kenne ich tatsächlich nicht und würde mich über ein paar weitere Infos freuen!



Hat ja wohl schon LOX-TT beantwortet. Falls nicht: Die Szene stammt aus "Attack of the clones / Episode II" und spielt gegen den Schluss des Streifens. Falls Du tatsächlich die Prequels noch nicht gesehen haben solltest, kann ich - als ausgesprochener "Lucasianer" (  ) natürlich nur empfehlen, dies nachzuholen.


----------



## Siriuz (20. Februar 2019)

Finns Schwester, neue Kopfgeldjägerin... Es tut nur noch Weh. Aber nun gut. Wird dann irgendwann mal im "Internet" angeschaut. Disney wird keinen Cent bekommen.


----------



## fred1972 (20. Februar 2019)

Es zwingt keiner Euch  den neuen Film zu schauen. Und wen es nicht interessiert, sollte auch nichts dazu schreiben oder Kommentare ablassen. Aber die Trolle werden immer mehr! Immer nur gemeckere, dazu über die Amis. Meine Fresse, liest überhaupt jemand mal andere Nachrichten, aus anderen " Ecken" der Welt oder wird das gerne von vielen Menschen überlesen? Gibt schliesslich auch noch andere "Bösewichte" auf der Welt, nicht nur die Amis.


----------



## Frullo (21. Februar 2019)

fred1972 schrieb:


> Es zwingt keiner Euch  den neuen Film zu schauen. Und wen es nicht interessiert, sollte auch nichts dazu schreiben oder Kommentare ablassen. Aber die Trolle werden immer mehr! Immer nur gemeckere, dazu über die Amis. Meine Fresse, liest überhaupt jemand mal andere Nachrichten, aus anderen " Ecken" der Welt oder wird das gerne von vielen Menschen überlesen? Gibt schliesslich auch noch andere "Bösewichte" auf der Welt, nicht nur die Amis.



Genauso wenig wirst Du dazu gezwungen Kommentare zu lesen und gegen zu kommentieren - und, stell Dir vor, Interesse erkennt man doch tatsächlich nicht daran, ob nun ein Kommentar positiv oder negativ ist. Sachen gibt's in dieser Welt, die gibt's gar nicht, was?


----------



## AnnoDomini (21. Februar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ist in der Arena von Geonosis (Episode II)
> 
> wobei ich das Gegenstück noch schlimmer fand
> 
> ...



Danke sehr für die umfangreiche Aufklärung!



Frullo schrieb:


> Hat ja wohl schon LOX-TT beantwortet. Falls nicht: Die Szene stammt aus "Attack of the clones / Episode II" und spielt gegen den Schluss des Streifens. Falls Du tatsächlich die Prequels noch nicht gesehen haben solltest, kann ich - als ausgesprochener "Lucasianer" (  ) natürlich nur empfehlen, dies nachzuholen.



Ich hab die Prequels sehr wohl gesehen, muss aber gestehen, dass ich Teil 2 am seltensten gesehen habe. Teil 1 und 3 habe ich gefühlt schon dutzende Male gesehen. Teil 1 hab ich im Schrank und Teil 3 lief gefühlt jedes Jahr mindestens einmal irgendwo im Free-TV.  Das ist mir in Teil 2 aber nie aufgefallen.


----------

